# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PIÑA x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

## kscastaneda

Estimados les adjunto pdf con el manejo del cultivo de Piña 2013 !!! 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda biofertil@live.comTemas similares: Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE SANDIA (paso a paso) x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO RED GLOBE x Ing. Carlos Castañeda (Files) !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! MANUAL CULTIVO MARACUYA (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!!

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

El etephon ayuda a inducción de la floración , cual seria el mecanismo fisiologico que genera esta inducción.

----------


## kscastaneda

Que tal Afonso, tuve que recurrir a mi libro de fisiología, aquí la respuesta :  *Auxin-induced ethylene production.* In some instances, auxins and ethylene can cause similar plant responses, such as induction of flowering in pineapple (PIÑA) and inhibition of stem elongation. These responses might be due to the ability of auxins to promote ethylene synthesis by enhancing ACC synthase activity. These observations suggest that some responses previously attributed to auxin (indole-3-acetic acid, or IAA) are in fact mediated by the ethylene produced in response to auxin. Inhibitors of protein synthesis block both ACC and IAA-induced ethylene synthesis, indicating that the synthesis of new ACC synthase protein caused by auxins brings about the marked increase in ethylene production. Several ACC synthase genes have been identified whose transcription is elevated following application of exogenous IAA, suggesting that increased transcription is at least partly responsible for the increased ethylene production observed in response to auxin (Nakagawa et al.1991; Liang et al. 1992). 
Saludos, 
Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## kscastaneda

Para que las piñas desarrollen y salgan rectangulares grandes : 
Zetamin plus 500 ml + Biofertil translocador 1lt/cil  desde piña tamaño puño luego de caída la flor, 2 aplicaciones a intervalos de 15 días.
20 días antes de la cosecha aplicar lo mismo + 01 pastilla de acido giberelico o 1 gotero de promalina.

----------

